# Forum Other Languages All other languages Arabic  Help needed أحتاج موقع العربية للمتعلمين للغة الروسية

## Ramil

I hope Google translated the title correctly, if not, then I beg your pardon.
I'm looking for resources that might help an Arabic speaking person to learn Russian language. 
Надеюсь, Гугл перевёл правильно, извините, если что не так.
Я ищу ресурсы, посвящённые изучению русского языка на арабском. 
Буду очень признателен также за информацию, существуют ли курсы русского языка в Москве для тех, кто говорит по-арабски.

----------


## Khorkinafan

there are many Russian culture centers in major Arabic cities like Cairo who offer many courses. 
And also this site is in Arabic, this is the Russian language subforum http://www.wata.cc/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=177

----------

